# My Local Tarantula form Philippines



## Light08 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Phlogiellus baeri*






*Phlogiellus sp. Mindoro*






*Selenocosmia samarae*


----------



## skippy (Nov 14, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## After3Days (Nov 14, 2010)

Ang ganda naman


----------



## just1moreT (Nov 14, 2010)

man i was just over there in the phillipines i could not find a tarantula nowhere lol found some other interesting critters though   . nice photos


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2010)

*Gorgeous Ts! I especially like the last *


----------



## Light08 (Nov 18, 2010)

thank you for the remarks.. Still hunting for new species..:razz:


----------



## KevinFrancisco (Nov 19, 2010)

nice Ts, kababayan!


----------



## KramEam (Dec 4, 2010)

got hunting tips?


----------

